# JULY 1st



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

today's high was 62 degrees - 3+ inches of rain in under a hour - PIKE was doing water drills in a neighbors front yard - ? does it get better than this - + the power came back on after 3 hours !!!!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Today reached 109F. We start working dogs at Sunrise and by 10:30 we're out of the field and dogs are playing in the pool and hanging in the shade. Afternoons move indoors to the converted garage/kennel where a brand new 3,000 cfm Porta - Cool ($800!) blasts away through the afternoon and kept the room just under 80 degrees. Dogs were happy to snooze through the heat in their crates. Now the sun is fading and their back out to the play yards. 
Our low was higher than your 63F REM!

Ken
Oh, and the heat yesterday killed all my coturnix quail and two homer pigeons...


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are vacationing in Tahoe. Peak temp 90 degrees so we got up early and did an 8 mile off leash hike, climbing up to 8000 ft elevation. Finished off the day with a short 3 mile hike up to a lake. Mix in some good food and swim time, and I would say Miles had a near perfect July 1st!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MM & Ken - not a normal July day - PIKE is at his best at 25 degrees wind in his nose in a bird field - just waiting for fall to fall - Ken - can not set birds in Ky till end of august - but we do have doVes in Sept - is it me or the V ? - it all comes back to missing the POINT !!!!!!!!!! FAMILY FRIENDS PUP's & LONG GUNS - the wait seems longer each year !!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Happy Canada day! We are superbly set up at 75 and sunny. 
Rain tomorrow...

Sorry to read about the heat blast in California... Hope everyone can stay cool and safely out of the sun.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

We have stopped off at my Mom's in Lake Havasu City AZ on our way home... we are at 109 as we speak 10:00 pm, yesterday hit 120.
We are doing nothing but hanging out with a glass of Ice water in hand, Pearl hasn't left the tile floor.
We are leaving at o'Dark 30 tomorrow for home, try to get across the desert before the triple digits start.

Willow... I am so sorry about your birds!!
Last night I was sitting out side with my legs in the pool, and a little Quail family came into the yard with out noticing me, just Mama, Papa, and one tiny baby. Dad must have
sensed my presence because he stood guard while mama and baby scratched and pecked for crumbs in the gravel. I was saddened to see just one chick, they usually have several in tow.
Maybe the heat too! Maybe the Coyotes?? 
I can't wait to get back to So. Cal. and our beautiful, cool, Ocean...It's only July, the "Dog Days" aren't even here yet!!
Stay COOL my friends!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh well, I suppose this is why the area where we live is called The Lake District 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2645826


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

OK - Har - the pups R coming 2 U - food included - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Were having a couple of nice mornings before the heat returns. 68 overnight with a high of 92, and believe it or not the humidity been lower than normal. Just need some rain.

Ken
I used to run fans and a AC unit for birds when my daughter raised turkeys for FFA & 4H. I know it makes for a high electricity bill. Sometimes we would freeze large blocks of ice. Place them in tubs and have the fans blow over them to cool the birds in a cheaper way.
I haven't been able to buy quail for over a month, both of my suppliers are out.


----------

